# Reparación y restauración de combinado a válvulas.



## Rorschach (Abr 6, 2019)

*1era Parte*​
Durante la última semana de Febrero, y casi todo Marzo de este año, reparé y restauré un combinado valvular a pedido de un amigo mío, del cual es dueño, y que era de su padre.-
Ya se lo devolví funcionando, y está muy contento, traté de gastar lo indispensable para que no le saliera caro, solo costó los materiales, lo mío es una diversión, y me gusta hacerlo.
Consta de una bandeja giradiscos automática VM tri-o-matic (U.S.A), y un radiorreceptor de 5 bandas y conexión de fono para la bandeja, la parte de R.F. esta construida a partir de un block de sintonía Geloso 2662, con una válvula conversora pentareja 6SA7GT, una amplificadora de F.I.  pentodo 6SK7GT, y una detectora doble diodo 7A6, la parte de audio le sigue con una válvula doble triodo 6SN7GT, 1er triodo como amplificador de tensión, y 2do triodo como inversor de fase, le sigue luego otra 6SN7GT, donde cada uno de los triodos actúan como drivers del par de salida, y por último 2 válvulas de salida 6V6GT, en disposición push-pull, llevaba un transformador de salida UCOA 50K64, del tipo universal, montado en el parlante del combinado, este parlante es un Rolan (U.S.A.) de 8" y 3,2 ohms de bobina móvil.

El equipo encendía, pero no funcionaba, medí las válvulas en mi probador Hickok 6000A, midieron bien todas, menos una, la 6SN7GT cuyos triodos actúan como drivers, uno de lo triodos medía mal, de pronto mas, o menos, si la golpeaba suavemente cambiaba la lectura, o se bloqueaba, y no medía nada, volví a colocar todas, y luego de encender el equipo, el cual estaba mudo, golpeé la 6SN7GT susodicha, y arrancó, funcionaba, pero se escuchaba la radio mal, con descargas, ruidos, si la volvía a golpear, silencio de nuevo, bueno, entonces cambié esta por otra que tengo (usada, pero mide bien), y arrancó bien esta vez, se escuchan y sintonizan bien todas las estaciones, esto quiere decir que la parte de radio frecuencia funciona excelente, sin embargo los potenciómetros de volumen y tono generaban ruidos bastante intolerables, y tuve que cambiarlos junto con el capacitor del control de tono, mejoró el sonido, pero el volumen era poco y se notaba distorsión, así que medí las tensiones de placa de las válvulas de las etapas de audio, empecé por las de salida (6V6GT), y en una de ellas no había tensión de placa, conexionado cortado, o medio primario del transformador de salida abierto, bueno, era eso, abierta la  mitad de la bobina del primario, probé con un transformador que compré hace unos años con un lote de válvulas, es para 50W, y primario de 6000 ohms de carga de placa a placa, y secundario para 4, 8, y 16 ohms, el secundario para 4 ohms lo conecté a dos parlantes de 4 ohms, que los conecté en serie para lograr 8 ohms, de esta manera la impedancia reflejada en el primario es 12000 ohms de placa a placa, que si bien no es la correcta (10000 ohms), como más adelante veremos, para probar sirve, la prueba fue satisfactoria, sonó potente, y con menos distorsión.
Hasta aquí la 1era parte !!!!, y continúa ......
Ahora las imágenes :

















*LIMPIEZA Y PINTURA*


































*Circuito completo etapa de audiofrecuencia*


Hasta la 2da parte


Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach​


----------



## fosforito (Abr 28, 2019)

Puede encontrar en este sitio el transformador de salida valvular para 6v6 pushpull Transformador De Salida Valvular Push Pull Para 6v6 - $ 1.672,00 

chau f


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 29, 2019)

Sí, gracias, pero como dice al principio del post, el combinado ya lo reparé y entregué a mi amigo !!!
Es una publicación de lo que he hecho, hice un transformador nuevo de salida, cuando me haga un poco de tiempo, publico la 2da parte del post, tal cual escribí en la 1era parte.-
Aquí va un adelanto de la construcción del transformador de salida en imágenes :






En breve 2da Parte !!!!


Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Rorschach (May 29, 2019)

*Ante de comenzar con la 2da Parte, les muestro un video donde lo hago funcionar con un reproductor de CD, todavía con el transformador de salida de prueba :*


*



*​
Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 9, 2019)

2da Parte​
Como el transformador de salida estaba abierto medio primario, las opciones eran, rebobinarlo, cambiarlo por otro usado en buenas condiciones, comprar uno nuevo, o construir un nuevo transformador de salida.-
El transformador con que venía montado era como ya lo había mencionado, un UCOA mod. 50K64 del tipo universal (varias impedancias de carga en el primario, según diferentes conexionados del secundario para bobina móvil de 3,2 ohms), tanto para conexión push-pull, o single, lo que implica que lleva entre hierro (airgap), que para conexión push-pull significa pérdida de inducción, o sea, es un transformador que para este caso, es una solución de compromiso, calculo de no más de 6 W, y escasa respuesta a baja frecuencia.-
Verán en imágenes que en la tabla del 50K64 para push-pull con un par de 6V6, la impedancia de carga del primario es de 10000 ohms, conexionando el secundario para bobina móvil de 3,2 ohms en los terminales 2, y 5.-
Rebobinarlo no valía la pena, poco núcleo para dos 6V6 (3,8 cm2), probablemente se haya quemado por ello, (para una sola 6V6 en single, quizás, y ahí nomás).
Usados, en la web, carísimos, casi tan caros como nuevos, así que opté por construir uno nuevo, que sin contar mi mano de obra, lo hice con la cuarta parte que sale uno nuevo, que algunos lo venden como de 18W, y otros de 15 W, el que hice lo calculé para  10 W, que es lo que debe ser según data sheet para 2 válvulas 6V6 en push-pull, clase AB1, 10000 ohms de impedancia de carga de placa a placa, y 250 Vcc de tensión anódica.-
Como podrán apreciar en imágenes, tanto el primario, como el secundario, están devanados en una única galleta por cada uno, convengamos que es un transformador de salida standard, común, pero de buena calidad, bobinado hilo a hilo, y capa a capa, estas barnizadas, y aisladas con mylar entre si, el núcleo está hecho con laminación de acero al silicio GNO (Grano No Orientado), 0,5 mm de espesor, y de 1,8 W de pérdidas por Kg.-
Las pruebas fueron buenas, el sonido mejoró notablemente, pero todavía faltaba potencia, y fidelidad, había cosas por mejorar, que serán presentadas en la 3ra entrega …….

*Ver imágenes y video:*


​




*Proximamente continuará en la 3ra entrega *


Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 

​


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 17, 2019)

*Tercera, y última parte*​Les había dicho al final de la 2da parte que se debía mejorar el sonido, para ello tuve cambiar los resistores de carga de placa de las dos secciones triodo de una de las 6SN7, precisamente la que funciona como driver, ambos resistores debían medir 47K, sin embargo uno medía 77K, y el otro 60K, estaban muy fuera de valor, luego cambié el resistor de NFB de 47K, que medía 70K, y de la otra 6SN7 tuve que reemplazar del primer triodo (amplificador de tensión) , el resistor de cátodo, que era de 0.43K, y medía 0.55K.-
El sonido mejoro bastante, es aceptable, por lo menos para escuchar la radio, y algún que otro disco.-
Luego desarmé el cambia discos, lo limpié, ajusté, y lubriqué, quedo bien y funcionando.-
Después armé todo nuevamente en el mueble, lo probé, y usé por unos días, hasta que mi amigo lo vino a buscar, quedó muy contento.-

*Imágenes y videos :*












Espero que haya sido de vuestro agrado ! 
​Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 

​


----------



## En Clave de Retro (Nov 7, 2019)

Gracias por el aporte. No abunda este tipo de contenido de calidad. Felicidades.


----------



## julian48 (May 23, 2020)

Hermoso, y buen aporte, tengo un BGH valvular con transformador de salida roto y válvula agotada, en cualquier momento tomo coraje y lo agarro.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Jun 13, 2020)

Hola querido Amigo *Rorschach.
Bien dicen que el que sabe y no lo comparte "es un criminal".*
Has hecho una restauración detallada, digna de una enciclopedia, a mas de un aprendíz
como yo, lo has incentivado a realizar sus proyectos pendientes sin tener miedo al
fracaso.
También agradezco el soporte que te han brindado los que están a tu altura.
Dios Bendiga la obra de tus manos.
Roberto.


----------



## Tomax (Ago 27, 2022)

Rorschach dijo:


> Sí, gracias, pero como dice al principio del post, el combinado ya lo reparé y entregué a mi amigo !!!
> Es una publicación de lo que he hecho, hice un transformador nuevo de salida, cuando me haga un poco de tiempo, publico la 2da parte del post, tal cual escribí en la 1era parte.-
> Aquí va un adelanto de la construcción del transformador de salida en imágenes :
> Ver el archivo adjunto 178489
> ...


Todo el contenido que has publicado, me ha venido de perlas al 100%. Sobre todo, que trata lo valvular, con lo cual estoy asumiendo mis primeras  experimentaciones. De mi parte agradezco mucho que hayas dedicado tu tiempo a exponer el tema tan detallado y accesible, para que todos podamos nutrirnos de el.. Saludos..


----------

